# Freddy Furnace



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

Cool! ...er... Hot!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks LT....just realized how many different applications you can go with this, I initially wanted something shorter and wider. With a 32 to 40 inch tv, would have looked nice...or maybe like a video of a zombie trying to get out, hmmm...


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

Yes there's a lot of ways to integrate video into your haunt / decorations. If we have a Halloween party, we cover the entertainment center as Freddy's furnace. The cool thing is that the remotes work through the scene setters. I'd leave it up all year long, but the wife won't allow it 









I use a vid projector onto Gauze curtains at the front of our Haunt each year. Hard to see in the pick, but that's a burning pumpkin vid we used.









Here's my Freddy's Furnace - just a Scene Setter covered PCV frame with an electric kettle of fire in front of a skinless head lifter. 









At Night:


----------



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

Nice furnace effect. Good job!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

darkmaster said:


> Nice furnace effect. Good job!


Thanks!!!!


----------

